# Two New Pics!!!



## Eager Eater (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41475347/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41475577/

Comments would be gladly appreciated!


----------



## Eager Eater (Oct 16, 2006)

...Anybody?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 16, 2006)

Sense you asked.

To preface, I will admit that the fantasy extreme sizes are not to my tastes. That aside, your anatomy and sense of scale needs some work.

Anatomy

The length of the limbs are disproportionate and asymmetrical

Scale

Super-sized portions or not, french fries are not two feet long. The size and scale of the food items is way off.


----------



## fatlilboy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm sorry to be negative....as it often carries derogatory implications, but that was .... in artistic terms.....yucky! I'm sorry to say that, like when one cringes at a Karioke place when someone who thinks than can sing sings....one that truly adores bbw's and ssbbw's as I do truly cringes at piss poor artwork. Leave the artwork to the Willixes and Biggies, my friend. The effort is there, but the ability, unfortunately, is not. I don't mean to be mean....I just mean to be honest.


----------



## biackrlng (Oct 17, 2006)

true true true :eat1: :eat2: 


Eager Eater said:


> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41475347/
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41475577/
> 
> Comments would be gladly appreciated!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 17, 2006)

Pick up a couple of those life drawing books. Practice sketching out normal real sized people to get the anatomy down before moving onto the fantasy sizes. The most import things are the drive to draw and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 17, 2006)

I think you can draw better next time  

thanks for posting


----------



## isotope (Oct 20, 2006)

I just want to mention that i eat french fries that are two feet long everyday.

Obviously our friend Jack doesn't know of the great luxuries of being a fat American.

Now, I'm off to eat my car tire size hamburger.


----------

